# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Lining a brick garage - steel studs or direct-fix furring clips?

## EasternGrey

I'm slowly converting my large (80sqm) detached brick garage into a granny flat. I'm at the lining phase, so I'm tossing up between using steel studs and insulation, or just use some offset furring channel clips. 
Knauf's design sample in their blueprint document (see KSW70 on page 183) seems like a straight-forward approach to fix plaster directly to steel studs lined with insulation, which are offset from the wall at least 40mm. 
I've seen an example here somewhere in the past of someone using the right-angle grip clips directly on the brick wall, with foil and insulation sandwiched between the plaster and the wall. I can't seem to locate that post again so any pointers would be great. 
Both options seem to be about the same cost and effort, but the steel framing approach is possible going to be better from an insulation perspective, and might offer a straighter finish. 
Any recommendations, experience or advice?

----------

